# Recommend child's digital camera



## redracer (3 Dec 2007)

Hi all

I'm not sure if this should be here or in miscellaneous.

I'm looking for advice on a child's digital camera.  I've seen a couple in the Smyths catalogue, namely:
V-tech Vidizoom which has the capability of making videos and expandable memory but only seems to have 0.3mega pixels
Fisher price Kid Tough camera which has expandable memory and is 1.3 mega pixels Both of these are about €85

There is also a fisher price one for €50 but can't see how many pixels.

Does anyone know which of the above is better or if there are any others I could look at?  I have heard Polaroid do a 3mp kids camera but can't seem to source in Ireland.

My son is almost six and can take a decent picture on the normal film camera so I know he'd get great use out of a digital camera but I want one that can take a drop.  Also if anyone knows if the software with the cameras are kid friendly or if you have any suggestions for other inexpensive software for him to use.

Thanks in advance


----------



## battyb (3 Dec 2007)

There are lots of reviews out there if you google it. The fisher price camera looks like a good option and it gets mostly good reviews... 41 here http://www.etoys.com/genProduct.html/PID/4729792/ctid/17 if you read a few you will see the pros and cons to the camera. 
Pros...Rugged, user friendly, good for small hands, slot for a memory card. Most kids love it.
Cons...Picture quailty that compares to a mobile phone camera's, batteries run down quickly so reusable batteries and a charger are recommended. 
 Can you ask them for a demo in a shop before you buy?


----------



## redracer (3 Dec 2007)

Hi Battyb, thanks for your reply.  I've read the reviews on the two I mentioned and came to the same conclusion - that quality of pics is not great.  I can't really picture how low the quality is as even my phone has more than that so I was wondering if anyone had one and/or if they had tried the software that comes with it.

Really good idea actually about asking them shop to try it - I'm not sure if the likes of Smyths would entertain that (I'll bring my own batteries ha) but I will definitely try it.

During the googling for info on these, I did find a Polaroid Pixie one with 3mp but can't seem to find a European or Irish supplier (online or shop).  There was also some disney "Cars" and "Pirates of the Carribean" ones but they don't look as robust and not sure of the mega pixels.  Anyone else with any experience on these?

Thanks


----------



## noname (4 Dec 2007)

I was also thinking about getting a camera for my niece, like yourself I found the low mp a cause for concern. I did find an "underwater digital camera that looked pretty childproof. (the camera was in a plastic case)

I cant remember the cost & I think it was on www.iwantoneofthose.com

_ i cant get that site in work, but I will have a look when I get home.


----------



## redracer (4 Dec 2007)

Hi Noname, thanks for that.  I had a look at that website and saw a waterproof one which looks a bit tougher than the normal alright.  I also found one from Olympus - Stylus 770 (near €300) which is shockproof and waterproof.  

However, I think I may go with the kid tough one as the ones above are adult cameras and would probably be too complicated for my ds at this stage (he's not yet 6) and he'd most likely get bored just listening to instructions or trying to figure them out ha.  What age is your niece?  Thanks for the input and if I find out anymore, I'll post here.  

Any more advice or recommendations?


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Dec 2007)

eBay? 

You can construct a search to find only items that match certain criteria. The following returned 96 items:


> *Show only: Items in New Condition Show all*
> *Show only: Resolution: 2 Megapixels or more Show all*


----------



## redracer (5 Dec 2007)

Hi Dr thanks for your suggestion, I had already looked there but only found the fisher price ones under child's digital cameras. I am really looking to know if these are any use, how child friendly the sofware is and if there are any other better ones available - aside buy from US websites as Santa is under a strict time limit, ha.  Thanks again for taking the time to reply


----------



## noname (6 Dec 2007)

redracer said:


> What age is your niece?


 
She's 9, but I have moved away from the camera idea, I was in smiths last night & picked her up a "high school musical" bag with built in speakers & microphone, now I just need to find a cheap, easy to use MP3 player to go along with it (preferably with a traditional battery) - I have looked on e-bay already & have a bid in place, ther is also one in argos for about €15, any other Ideas.

back on topic, I did see the Vtech camera in smiths last night €85, which looks very child friendly, but as you said the .3 mp lets it down.


----------



## redracer (8 Dec 2007)

Hi noname

That bag sounds good alright, did you win the bid on ebay?  I don't have any suggestions on an mp3 player so I hope you got sorted.

We have decided to go for the fisher price one with 1.3mp.  They're a good name and we can always get him a better one if and as he improves.

thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## gm88 (8 Dec 2007)

Avon do a pink camera for €15.  Not sure of the pixels.  Not too high spec, but €15 is ok.


----------



## redracer (9 Dec 2007)

Thanks for that gm88.  I don't think Santa would be very popular if he left a pink camera for my son - he constantly tells me this is for girls and who am I to argue?  Ha thanks for taking the time to reply though.


----------



## noname (10 Dec 2007)

redracer said:


> did you win the bid on ebay?


 
Yeah, a nice little (256 mb) pink MP3, €10 inc P&P.


----------



## redracer (10 Dec 2007)

Wow, sounds great noname.  Well done.


----------



## clownie (11 Dec 2007)

I have a 6 year old and and a 3 year old. Last xmas santa brought the 6yr old (5yrs at the time) the kid tough fisher price camera. The quality of the photos aren't bad I could send you a photo taken with it if you pm me. It is really tough been dropped loads of times. The only thing I find is that the 3 year old seems to use it more than the 6 year old but perhaps that is just my kids. It takes 60 photos but you can put an sd card in it. I like photography and have a digital slr myself so my kids are exposed to lots of photography.


----------



## foxylady (11 Dec 2007)

noname said:


> She's 9, but I have moved away from the camera idea, I was in smiths last night & picked her up a "high school musical" bag with built in speakers & microphone, now I just need to find a cheap, easy to use MP3 player to go along with it (preferably with a traditional battery) - I have looked on e-bay already & have a bid in place, ther is also one in argos for about €15, any other Ideas.
> 
> back on topic, I did see the Vtech camera in smiths last night €85, which looks very child friendly, but as you said the .3 mp lets it down.


 
tesco have 1gb creative mp3 players for €25 which is excellent value as they are €55 elsewhere for same.


----------



## redracer (12 Dec 2007)

Clownie, thanks, have pm'd you.

Foxylady, thanks for the pricecheck on mp3 player


----------



## clownie (14 Dec 2007)

Hi Redcar,

i sent you an e-mail about an hour ago with photos. Let me know if you don't get it

Clownie


----------



## redracer (17 Dec 2007)

Hi all, got the fisher price kid tough one (best price in Smyths).  Thanks to all who gave advice.  Thanks a mil clownie, got all your info and replied the weekend.


----------

